# Help! Remotely Connecting via Internet with Apple Remote Desktop



## AudioMac (Feb 10, 2004)

Having a problem with DSL modem and determining my actual IP so I can connect 2 mac's running panther via apple remote desktop.  Local(Admin) Mac connected through: airport - router - cable modem... Remote(client) Mac is connected via SBC ADSL Dynamic PPOE connection.  I can successfully network and mount volumes on the client machine by using the settings provided by the system prefrences/sharing information... It states the computer's address at: adsl-68-82-181-1.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net ...When using the connect to server command with this address allowed me to log in and file share fine... However when I try to use Apple Remote Desktop, I am unable to establish a communication with this address... I tried Timbuktu as well and recieved am having the same issue... I have tried using also 68.82.181.1 as an IP formatting and still was unsuccessful.  I later noticed that even though the DSL Modem is directly connected to the computer, The network page displays a router address which is different than the actual IP address... Does the DSL modem have an internal router that needs port configuring????  I never heard of this but I am running out of ideas...  I tried using the Router IP address 68.82.183.0 and this was "unable to establish communication"  All my sharing prefrences are checked... My firewall's are all off... Anybody shed some insight?  Much Aprreciated...


----------



## potter__ (Feb 10, 2004)

Try using a service by Dyndns.org. You can sign up for a free service that allows you a domain name with a small variety of <YOURNAME>.XXXXX.<abrev> such as:

yourname.homeip.net

Then you just get a client from versiontracker and set that up to your main computer. This way whenever you restart, you just type in yourname.homeip.net and if connects you automatically... as for your internet connection... this did help with mine but if this doesn't work, I suggest asking a friend who has ARD to try logging on from their end as long as they are not behind a router or such.


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

www.whatismyip.com will tell you the IP address your computer is using as seen from the outer world.  What happens if you enter this address?


----------



## AudioMac (Feb 11, 2004)

whatismyip gives me the address I have used already: 68.82.181.1

The Sharing page however states for Apple Remote Desktop that:
Others can manage your computer using the address 
adsl-68-82-181-1.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net

when I try to type this address in directly to ARD it won't let me because there are too many characters and it is not in a standard XX.XX.XX.XX format..

Also Does anyone understand why on the network page there is a router IP address that's different from the IP address when there is no router?  Does the DSL modem act as a Router with it's own IP address?  If so is there any configuration that I'm missing to deal with this?  

And to add to the pile I am also not able to access printer sharing over WAN is this a LAN only function?


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

You need to make sure you have the ports open on the router to use ARD or TimBukTu.


----------



## AudioMac (Feb 11, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> You need to make sure you have the ports open on the router to use ARD or TimBukTu.



There is no router on the Client Mac just a DSL modem which is connected direct to the mac via ethernet...  Is there port settings for the DSL modem acting as a router?  What settings should I use?


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

Port settings for ARD;

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106847


----------



## AudioMac (Feb 11, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Port settings for ARD;
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106847



Thanks for the link on the specific port number? but how do I need to use this?  I tried specifying the port on the end of the IP with xx.xx.xxx.xx:3283 when adding a computer in ARD however this once again is an invalid format... ARD has a setting that says Dynamic IP range start and end..Should I be using this? Also do I need to somehow open this port on my remote computer?  Is this a firewall thing? I have firewall turned off on both machines...
Thanks again for your help here...


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

You would open ports on the Router and the modem if that has a built in router.

You would use Port Forwarding on the Router and forward that port to the machine that is using it.


----------



## AudioMac (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok so this is wierd...
Why would a emac with a speedstream 5100 DSL modem (which I verified is not a router) connected via ethernet (NO router in this setup) show on the network pref's that I have an IP address and also an IP for a router?  The IP shows up as 68.87.181.70  the router Ip shows up as 68.87.181.130... Is there an IP for the emac as well as an IP for the ethernet adapter???  I setup a DynDNS address so I have a permenant IP/Domain but this still does't let ARD connect... AFP and FTP work using this domain no prob... Called SBC they don't know why I have an extra router address and verified my modem model is modem only (no internal router)... 
 2 days of patience and counting...I guess this battle may not be so quick and smooth...


----------

